# 80's Bridgestone MB-2 vs 90's Bridgestone MB-4



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

Normally the issue of and MB-2 vs an MB-4 would be a no brainer but looking at the specs I am not so sure in this instance. In 88 the MB-2 was triple butted CrMo.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1988/pages/bridgestone-1988-06.htm

And in 1993 the MB-4 was also lugged triple butted CrMo.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1993/pages/40.htm
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1993/pages/64 copy.htm

So it really comes down to the parts and I am not sure which one wins out. I am looking at getting one or the other.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The 88.. I just like the look of those two 8s. now seriously.. i had suntour xcd and liked it a lot.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

not all triple butted tubing were created equally.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> not all triple butted tubing were created equally.


That narrows down the choice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I implied that it's not about the parts. It's a no brainer, imo.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I implied that it's not about the parts. It's a no brainer, imo.


No brainer which way? The 88 specs just say triple butted CrMo with no other info. The 93 is triple butted Ishwata CrMo which I know is decent stuff.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> I implied that it's not about the parts. It's a no brainer, imo.


The brochures show "Oversized triple butted " and "Ishiwata triple butted" frames. Not knowing squat about either tubeset your vague answer still leaves me wondering which is the better frame?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It may be prestige. I don't recall. Plenty of people here that would probably know for certain. I've had an Ishiwata triple butted frame. It was what my MB-3 was made of. I've actually owned 2 MB-0s, 2 MB-1s, and a MB-3 (I flipped the extras). My favorite was easily the MB-1. The MB-3 was heavy and not very lively. I really didn't like it. Used it as a city commuter but man, that thing was a beast. The MB-4 is a step down from that so I can't imagine an improvement. This is just my opinion. I don't even own any Bridgestones anymore but I was actually trying to find a MB-2 instead of the MB-3 initially but for some reason, they were hard to find. I don't remember if this was from a personal conversation I had with Grant Petersen or something that I've read (sorry I can't remember where I got this info, it was years ago), but he told me (I think) that he wouldn't get anything below a MB-3.

I also think that MB-2s are monetarily more valuable so if you decide that you don't like it at some point, you'll recoup more with the better frame. The MB-2 will be lighter.

Basically, I think if possible, you should try to ride both and maybe it'll come to you which that you like better. Isn't the geometry different on those two models from those two years too? I'm also stubbornly trying to tell you that it's not just about the parts.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> It may be prestige. I don't recall. Plenty of people here that would probably know for certain. I've had an Ishiwata triple butted frame. It was what my MB-3 was made of. I've actually owned 2 MB-0s, 2 MB-1s, and a MB-3 (I flipped the extras). My favorite was easily the MB-1. The MB-3 was heavy and not very lively. I really didn't like it. Used it as a city commuter but man, that thing was a beast. The MB-4 is a step down from that so I can't imagine an improvement.


What year was the MB-3 though? That was kinda my point in this, it seems like maybe the lower end models in the 90's were made as well as some of the higher end models in the late 80's. In 88 the MB-1 was Tange and everything below was just listed as "oversized". So in a given year it's safe to say a 3 is better than a 4 but I don't think it's as easy to say that a mid 90's 4 is worse than a late 80's 2.

Maybe it is I was just trying to see component wise if it was a big difference considering the lack of frame info on the 88. By the catalog the 93 MB-4 is actually rated lighter than the 88 MB-2.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I had a 88 MB-3 whch is listed as have "Oversized triple butted tubing" also. It would make good boat ancher material IMO. If I was guessing I would say the 93 mb4 might be a better ride. A 93 MB-3 would for sure be a better choice, again my opinion. If you are looking for bargains from Bridgestone the nineties MB-3's with Logic Supertubing are it unless you fall into a deal on a Prestige frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I can see 80s bikes being generally heavier than 90s bikes. Any way you can test ride both? They're going to be pretty different from each other so I think you'll like one more than the other. Who knows...maybe the mb-4. At the end of the day, you're the one riding it so that's kinda the most important thing. Don't sweat the parts.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I've actually owned 2 MB-0s, 2 MB-1s, and a MB-3 (I flipped the extras). My favorite was easily the MB-1.


I saw your '92 MB-1.....DROOLed over that one.

If you see a clean one around, please let me know. I'm after that bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

klasse said:


> I saw your '92 MB-1.....DROOLed over that one.
> 
> If you see a clean one around, please let me know. I'm after that bike.


Sure, what size are you?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Sure, what size are you?


Ideally a 55cm which would fit me - but anything 49 and up would be nice. thanks.


----------



## awun (Jul 22, 2011)

I rode a 93 MB4 with the Ishiwata triple butted tubing for 7 years ( with and without suspension fork) which was very nimble and especially responsive accelerating.It was just lively like a spring! I am guessing the 88 geometry MB2 may not feel as nimble on tight twisty stuff,but more stable downhill. The older bikes usually just feel heavier accelarating. I had a 93 MB3 I was never quite satisfied with because it had a heavy feel to it compared to my MB4 of the same year. Best if you could ride both and one will jump out and you can change the parts later. If I had to choose I would pick the MB4 to be potentially more enjoyable to ride in all conditions,but it depends on tour tastes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

been thinking of MBs as well. confused about their sizing.. which one would equal a 17.5inseat tube w/ 22.6 top tube?


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I prefer 90s geometry to 80s. Some the 80s stuff was soooo laid back, with super slack head angles.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

I found my way into a 1994 MB-1 so I am very excited to say I did not have to make this decision.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

the best possible outcome.

Edit: I may be the only person that thinks it but I would still pick an early mb-2 than a late mb-4.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Johnny Alien said:


> I found my way into a 1994 MB-1 so I am very excited to say I did not have to make this decision.


Let' see pictures!


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

OK. This is a seller picture though. I am going to get rid of that yellow seat.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Johnny Alien said:


> OK. This is a seller picture though. I am going to get rid of that yellow seat.


Nice bike. I would loose the fugly stem also, they may take the edge off but if yours rides like mine you won't need it.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Nice bike. I would loose the fugly stem also, they may take the edge off but if yours rides like mine you won't need it.


That was my plan as well. I have a set of new Nitto Bullmoose bars on their way to me right now.


----------



## awun (Jul 22, 2011)

Well this is a cherry development in your good fortunes!! This will give you a lifetime of great rides! Congrats.


----------



## rcflyboy69 (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought my '92 MB4 new and am still riding it. Last year my aftermarket Mag 21 fork blew it's seals and I had to convert it back to rigid. I still ride it a couple times a week, and while it certainly isn't a collectors bike or pretty to look at, after 32,000 miles on the frame it still rides like new.


----------

